# EKATERINBURG | Malevich | 100m | 33 fl | U/C



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

http://malevichdom.ru/














































































































*And construction progress:*


AlMax said:


> *31.10.2014*
> 
> 
> ^^ Увеличение по клику
> ...


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Going up



AlMax said:


> ^^ Увеличение по клику
> 
> 
> ^^ Увеличение по клику
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the red one so far.


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Today!


Revenger_666 said:


>


and a few days before


alexandr-M said:


> 17.04.2016


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is it really 100m?



alexandr-M said:


> 23.10.2016


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

There will be a blue one added.



alexandr-M said:


> 03.08.2017


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Construction of the blue one begins.


http://dolevka.ru/core.asp?main=obj&act=bigimg&pid=55&sid=389&id=2560&type=build&n=78468


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These are turning out great! White modernism works wonderfully with brightly-coloured highlights.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ Yes, they are interesting with those colours.

And there will be the blue one added also:



alexandr-M said:


> 06.12.2017
> 
> "Малевич". Дом-5


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Some photos of the towers and the construction of the blue one.



dozor said:


>


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

A couple construction photos of the 4th tower can be found here:
https://vk.com/prinzip?z=album-54616075_251538231


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Construction of the blue tower:


https://vk.com/prinzip?z=album-54616075_251908792


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://vk.com/prinzip?z=album-54616075_252722397


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The fundament is ready.










https://vk.com/prinzip?z=photo-54616075_456244911%2Falbum-54616075_253030214


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ The crane is up.



alexandr-M said:


> 25.04.2018


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The first floor of the blue one is ready.



alley cat said:


> *25 мая 2018г.*
> 
> Скоро начнут второй этаж:


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The blue tower is rising:



alexandr-M said:


> 22.07.2018


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Rising slowly:



SVX said:


> Дом 5


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

The growing blue tower:



alexandr-M said:


> 01.09.2018


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


alley cat said:


>


----------

